# Kitten attacking people



## francescah (Feb 6, 2011)

Help please!

Paddy is about 16 weeks. We've had him for 2 weeks now. At first he was very loving, especially with me. In the last few days his personality seems to have completely changed. 
He's started biting really badly, and totally unprovoked. Last night he bit my H's hand during the night. Not just a little kitten nip, a big hard bite that has taken a chunk out of his palm. He jumps at me and attaches himself to my arm/leg and bites.

What can I do to stop him? We've got 2 children and they're petrified of him, although he's never bitten them he does lunge towards them as if he's going to


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hi sorry to hear you are having problems with your kitten.You have my sympathy,I have a ragdoll who has just had his first birthday.He was a vicious thug for many months,I had to seek professional help in the end.Between pet behaviourist and the many wise ,supportive folks on here I now have a far more pleasant cat,He still can bite but the difference is he now knows he shouldnt, and stops.Have a read of this link it has a lot of very helpful advice.NERVOUS AND AGGRESSIVE CATS Good luck and if you think I can help you ,as I have been through this ,please feel free to contact me by PM.


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry, I don't have a huge amount of advice beyond the whole reward good behavior and ignore bad. But, I just wanted to say thanks for posting that article Buffie, it was an interesting read.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

If you play so that they attack your hands then you need to stop them seeing your hands as a target. Best thing I think would be to distract them with a toy. In worst case scenario, rename Godzilla.


----------



## portal4animals (Feb 17, 2011)

I think you can discourage the kitten biting by behavioral training. Whenever he/she bites, you should use your finger to gently pat on the nose of him/her.. other method like sprinkle a bit of water right in their face might also do.

Hope it helps!

Ray
www.portal4animals.com


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

One of my kittens from my first litter started this. The new owner confessed to rough play which I had strictly advised against so Im not very happy really as he was a sweet baby and came from two very sweet tempered parents.

I would advise for you what I have advised for them, get him neutered asap if he isn't already! Some vets will do it at sixteen weeks and it could go a long way in helping.Avoid any games that may encourage aggression,play instead with laser lights etc but not for prolonged periods.Walk away from him if he starts getting aggressive,this will show him he will have no one to play with if he can't play nice.

Rehoming should be the very very last resort,speak to your vet and see if they can recommend a behavioural specialist. What food is he eating? Some of the cheaper brands of food is like feeding a cat junk food,they have additives and can affect their behaviour. I really hope you can sort him out. Cat bites are not only exceptionally painful they are also very dangerous too due to the amount of bacteria in the cats mouth!

Izzie


----------



## francescah (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you for all your great advice. I'll try some of the things suggested and hopefully be back to update on his progress!


----------

